# An Update about Round 2s New Movie Enterprise



## Guy Schlicter (May 3, 2004)

Hi Folks, I spoke to Jamie the other day by email and hes a cool guy. I inquired about the Movie Enterprise (Abrams Version) and Jamie said they have made progress in releasing a statement about which they will release as soon as they are aloud to. He also said Round 2 would do more for modelers if they were able to and I believe him. Everything Round 2 has done so far as to releasing the Original A.M.T. Star Trek models and the Polar lights Star Trek kits has been great. They have my support and I plan to buy many more Star Trek kits from them and I am looking forward to more reissues as well as new Star Trek kits in the future. Guy Schlicter.


----------



## flyingfrets (Oct 19, 2001)

Not personally a fan of the JJPrise, but I 've got no beef with Round 2. I'm grabbing their TOS Trek stuff as it becomes available.

Not sweating their release schedule or timetable. Whenever the stuff hits the shelves is okay by me...then again, as Trek fans go, yeah, I *am* one, but I hang my head in shame for my lack of dedication compared to most of my fellow modelers here...


----------



## USS Atlantis (Feb 23, 2008)

Nice to know that Jamie is still on the ball and still trying to keep us updated as much as possible

No fan of the JJ-Prise, but eating up the re-pops as much as I can afford to get money to R2 so we'll get the 350-TOS sooner


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

flyingfrets said:


> Not personally a fan of the JJPrise, but I 've got no beef with Round 2. I'm grabbing their TOS Trek stuff as it becomes available.
> 
> Not sweating their release schedule or timetable. Whenever the stuff hits the shelves is okay by me.


Ditto.


----------



## James Tiberius (Oct 23, 2007)

From now on I'll buy it when I see it on a shelf.


----------



## ryoga (Oct 6, 2009)

Guy Schlicter said:


> I inquired about the Movie Enterprise (Abrams Version) and Jamie said they have made progress in releasing a statement about which they will release *as soon as they are aloud to*.


You mean they're not loud enough yet? :tongue:

Just kidding. Always knew they're hands were tied by the way all reference to the JJ Prise suddenly disappeared. And from the way Jamie puts it, I suspect the statement may not be good news. Hope I'm wrong there.


----------



## Fraley1701 (Sep 3, 2003)

Guy Schlicter said:


> Hi Folks, I spoke to Jamie the other day by email and hes a cool guy. I inquired about the Movie Enterprise (Abrams Version) and Jamie said they have made progress in releasing a statement about which they will release as soon as they are aloud to. He also said Round 2 would do more for modelers if they were able to and I believe him. Everything Round 2 has done so far as to releasing the Original A.M.T. Star Trek models and the Polar lights Star Trek kits has been great. They have my support and I plan to buy many more Star Trek kits from them and I am looking forward to more reissues as well as new Star Trek kits in the future. Guy Schlicter.


Thanks for this update Guy! I have no doubt Jamie and Round 2 in general are doing their best with the resources they have, to produce model kits many of us enjoy! :thumbsup:


----------



## chiangkaishecky (Oct 4, 2000)

Guy Schlicter said:


> I inquired about the Movie Enterprise (Abrams Version) and Jamie said they have made progress in releasing a statement about which they will release as soon as they are aloud to.


IMO it's no update at all
From a month ago
http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showpost.php?p=3626408&postcount=1


Guy Schlicter said:


> I did inquire about the New Movie Enterprise model and Jaime said due to the sensitity of the subject he couldn't say anything right now but Round 2 will be making an official statement soon.


----------



## James Tiberius (Oct 23, 2007)

thats because nothing has changed: wait a month and we'll get an update about hearing about an upcoming update


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

ryoga said:


> Always knew they're hands . . .


You mean "they are hands?" 

Seriously, I agree--hope it's good news after all this.


----------



## Guy Schlicter (May 3, 2004)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> You mean "they are hands?"
> 
> Seriously, I agree--hope it's good news after all this.


me too!


----------



## Fozzie (May 25, 2009)

I'm hoping that the fact that they aren't "allowed" to talk about it yet has something to do with the studio redesigning the ship for the next movie.

Kirk: "Mr. Scott, I can't pick up space babes in a ship that is the equivalent of the Edsel. What can you do?"

Scotty: "Well, if I put a little more space between the warp nacelles...add a little more to the tail of the secondary hull...push the neck pylon forward. Give me a week and you'll be up to your neck in tribbles--er, babes, Captain."

Kirk: "Mr. Scott, you're a miracle worker..."

Hey, a guy can wish, can't he?


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Technically, wouldn't Scotty say that it would take him a month, then deliver in a week to push his "miracle worker" status


----------



## mikephys (Mar 16, 2005)

I hope it's good news. I would love to see this kit produced. Yet on the otherhand, I have several models to build while I wait!


----------



## 1701ALover (Apr 29, 2004)

Fozzie said:


> I'm hoping that the fact that they aren't "allowed" to talk about it yet has something to do with the studio redesigning the ship for the next movie.
> 
> Kirk: "Mr. Scott, I can't pick up space babes in a ship that is the equivalent of the Edsel. What can you do?"
> 
> ...


I definitely agree that the secondary hull IS a bit too short, and the aft undercut is too severe, and that the nacelles are a bit too thick and too close together. With regard to the neck sitting too far back, however, I think the problem is really that the saucer sits too far back on the neck. If you look at the schematic attached (sorry it's small, but it illustrates my point), you'll notice that on the original _Enterprise_, the rear of the neck comes right up to the rim of the saucer. But on the 2009 _Enterprise_, the back of the neck comes up quite a bit forward of the rim. If you shift the saucer forward, so that the aft line of the neck meets the back of the rim (as I crudely attempted to do in my schematic), you'll see that it suddenly doesn't look as bad.

On both ships, the deflector dish and housing are pretty similar in proportion, just a little more blended into the secondary hull on the 2009 version, rather than sharply delineated from it on the original. With the saucer pushed forward, the deflector dish sits about the same distance back from the sensor dome on the underside of the saucer as it does on the original ship.

Another thing that fools the eye into thinking that the neck sits too far back is that the forward and aft lines of the neck are at different angles from the original, making the bottom of the neck much longer, front to back, stretching farther back onto the secondary hull than the original. If the nacelles and pylons were shifted a bit forward, proportionate to shifting the saucer forward on the neck, the length of the secondary hull might actually not be as much an issue as the undercut being too far forward, taking away too much of the girth from the secondary hull.

Just my two-cents' worth...


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

we should just be grateful that in this day and age we are allowed to know as much "behind the scenes" stuff as they have seen fit to tell us. 
even just 15 years ago, we'd know nuthin' until the kits hit the trade shows/shelves.


----------



## Solium (Apr 24, 2005)

Just realized from that profile shot it looks like the NuPrise is about ready to give birth to BabyPrise.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

razorwyre1 said:


> we should just be grateful that in this day and age we are allowed to know as much "behind the scenes" stuff as they have seen fit to tell us.
> even just 15 years ago, we'd know nuthin' until the kits hit the trade shows/shelves.


Good point! :thumbsup: 

We are included in the conversation now, for good or bad, but hopefully we'll keep things in perspective.


----------



## USS Atlantis (Feb 23, 2008)

Latest news - hot off the site http://www.collectormodel.com/round2-models/992-star-trek-model-kits-new-movie-u-s-s-enterprise/

"Round 2 is not proceeding with development on the U.S.S. Enterprise model kit, as based on the 2009 film, Star Trek. We will continue to focus on classic Star Trek by reissuing nostalgic favorites and enhanced re-releases as well as some all-new tooling of favorite Trek subjects."

---------------

It's about time


----------



## Marco Scheloske (May 16, 2000)

Interesting. They will concentrate on "classic Trek"? Well, with Revell Germany also releasing models from the classic Trek series and movies we will now have 2 large companies releasing the same subjects in the future. I`m curious how this will end.


----------



## James Tiberius (Oct 23, 2007)

It will end by revell making new trek kits and R2 doing just what they said. Re-issue old kits with some refinements and "Classic Trek", hopefully meaning a 1/350, but I doubt it.

I'm sure we'll get a JJPrise from Revell for the next movie.

Oh well, nobody surprised right?


----------



## modelsj (May 12, 2004)

I'm glad I got a Playmates to acurize after all. Yeh, this sucks. I was wanting to do reliants and other things.


----------



## Seashark (Mar 28, 2006)

I can't say as I'm terribly unhappy, but at least now we know for certain.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

"We will continue to focus on classic Star Trek by reissuing nostalgic favorites and enhanced re-releases *as well as some all-new tooling of favorite Trek subjects*." I hope this means better news for the 1/350 Enterprise.


----------



## USS Atlantis (Feb 23, 2008)

Opus Penguin said:


> "We will continue to focus on classic Star Trek by reissuing nostalgic favorites and enhanced re-releases *as well as some all-new tooling of favorite Trek subjects*." I hope this means better news for the 1/350 Enterprise.


Or expansion of the 1000-scale

K'Tinga, Reliant, BOP (Kling and Rom) and maybe get a new lower hull and GET ME MY DAMNED EXCELSIOR!


----------



## Solium (Apr 24, 2005)

I think it was pretty clear from polling a long time ago, ppl were more interested in 350 TOS Enterprise, along with the Reliant (in any scale) Grisson, and new Galileo shuttlecraft. Second was Next Generation subjects.


----------



## Opus Penguin (Apr 19, 2004)

USS Atlantis said:


> Or expansion of the 1000-scale
> 
> K'Tinga, Reliant, BOP (Kling and Rom) and maybe get a new lower hull and GET ME MY DAMNED EXCELSIOR!


I wouldn't mind this either.


----------



## SUNGOD (Jan 20, 2006)

I don't really care much about the new Enterprise so for once I'm not bothered about a cancellation. 

I'd like to see a revamped K'Tinga and even a K'Tinga in 1/350th too. If the Revell Enterprise is good then I won't be so bothered about a 1/350th one.


----------



## Solium (Apr 24, 2005)

I know its none of our business, but would of been nice if they said "why" they were not doing the NuPrise. Now the "speculation" of "why" will live on in numerous new threads!


----------



## robiwon (Oct 20, 2006)

Solium said:


> I know its none of our business, but would of been nice if they said "why" they were not doing the NuPrise. Now the "speculation" of "why" will live on in numerous new threads!


And this is my guess- The Enterprise in the new movie will look nothing like the JJPrise.


----------



## Gemini1999 (Sep 25, 2008)

Solium said:


> I know its none of our business, but would of been nice if they said "why" they were not doing the NuPrise. Now the "speculation" of "why" will live on in numerous new threads!


Just the fact that it's been nearly 2 years since the film came out does steal a lot of purchasing impetus that most people might have had. Add to that the face the general design of the thing isn't really all that great to look at (that's just a personal opinion).

The time for this particular model has come and gone, no matter who does one. Maybe when the next film comes out would be the next best time to release it, if at all.

Bryan


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Hey, Ertl took TEN years to release the Reliant after the movie was out.


----------



## Solium (Apr 24, 2005)

John P said:


> Hey, Ertl took TEN years to release the Reliant after the movie was out.


And I will never forget the day when I walked into my TRU, and saw it on the shelf! I just about dropped dead from shock!


----------



## Atemylunch (Jan 16, 2006)

I'm not surprised, I think it would have been a disappointment for the sales department. 

If you guys want some answers for how R2 is doing read their earnings reports. 

This just about says it all. 


> “As expected, gross margin declined in the fourth quarter of 2010 compared with the prior year.
> Higher input costs including ocean transportation costs, along with China labor and currency
> inflation, continue to pressure our margins. Also, new product launches resulted in higher retail
> promotional allowances which reduced our net sales and margins. We remain focused on supply
> ...


http://www.rc2corp.com/press/2011/Q4_2010_Earnings_Release_021511.pdf


----------



## Solium (Apr 24, 2005)

Most small businesses are hurting. I wouldn't take this to mean R2 is in anymore financial trouble than a million other companies during this recession.


----------



## Stu Pidasso (Apr 5, 2008)

Hmm... Maybe they could reduce their "Ocean tranportation costs" by maybe bringing some jobs back to the USA...


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

What does RC2's financial statement have to do with Round 2?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Stu Pidasso said:


> Hmm... Maybe they could reduce their "Ocean tranportation costs" by maybe bringing some jobs back to the USA...


...which would immediately be canceled out and probably surpassed by having to pay US wages and US prices for material.


----------



## Stu Pidasso (Apr 5, 2008)

Well then, there's always Mexico...


----------



## Solium (Apr 24, 2005)

Stu Pidasso said:


> Well then, there's always Mexico...


The "Great Mexico Experiment" pretty much bombed in the 80's. Apparently productivity was not good. Many companies moved back to the states or over seas.


----------



## jheilman (Aug 30, 2001)

With the volatility in Mexico right now, I can't see any US business wanting to set up shop, no matter what the potential savings. They could owned by a drug cartel before they knew what hit them.

Everyone's hurting until the economy comes back and that will take time.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

Trek Ace said:


> What does RC2's financial statement have to do with Round 2?


Exactly. 

RC2 is not R2.


----------



## Atemylunch (Jan 16, 2006)

Misinterpretation on my part, Tower lists AMT as owned by RC2. 

BUT, the info stated would be effecting all companies doing business in China. 

I too would rather see these models made here. But sadly the US government regulated such things out of existence on US soil.


----------



## John F (May 31, 2001)

Atemylunch said:


> Misinterpretation on my part, Tower lists AMT as owned by RC2.
> 
> 
> This is correct, RC2 still owns AMT, MPC, ERTL, and I believe Polar Lights.
> ...


----------



## Atemylunch (Jan 16, 2006)

Thanks JF, I figured Tower wouldn't be giving incorrect info. With ownership and licensing things appear to be clear as mud.:lol: Really these guys are doing everything they can to keep in business. 

With the previous info I posted I figure we won't see any new kits for a while. 
I'm sure the high oil prices are going to make things even tougher, in the near future.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Regarding the ocean transpo costs: as oil prices rise, local production may become reasonable again. When that will happen is anyone's guess.


----------



## Kit (Jul 9, 2009)

Oil prices, the economy, our aging eyesight, the shrinking customer base, action figures, and Seth Rogen are all to blame, I guess. But if those problems explain why previewed, teased or announced R2 releases don't materialize, how come Moebius and Revell seem to be immune?


----------



## James Tiberius (Oct 23, 2007)

Better run businesses, without all the weird toy brand off shoots and hairbrained money making schemes.


----------



## fernieo (Mar 22, 2000)

Geez Louise, you guys are flying into a tizzy over R2 canceling a couple of kits?
EVERY Company at one time or other has announced and then canceled,sometimes an entire line at one time. 
Example:Around '95 or '96 Lindberg announced a series of kits based on the Superman Animated series. They even showed a neat prototype at toyfair that year, canceled w/ no explanation.
Around that same time Lindberg released their snap Godzilla that was supposed to be the 1st in a series that also included Rodan And Ghidrah.Again canceled, presumably due to poor sales of the Godzilla Kit.
Speaking of Godzilla, Polar Lights had the movie Zilla ready to go when the plug was pulled on that one. Most likely due to the fact that the movie was a clunker and merchandise from that movie wasn't moving much.
Revell planned an Edgar from Men in Black kit that never went anywhere. Revell also planned additional kits from Trek Voyager and Babylon 5.
Even Mobius isn't immune, They had originally planned to bring back Tom Daniel's Rommel's Rod and some other TD kits, but were shafted by Revell.
They also announced a repop of the PS Jungle Swamp that was canceled due to poor retailer support.
Blasting R2 is really uncalled for, it's really a stretch to imply any sort of incompetence or fraud.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Author ! Author ! Very well said. Brilliant observation...I won't cry over spilt milk,...too many models, so little time !


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Why is it called a "tizzy" when people speculate that a company may be in trouble, based on their own, erratic, postings in a public forum, yet it seems to be OK for said people to speculate that the latest delay or cancellation is a GOOD sign that all is well and a 1/350th Enterprise must be far along in the pipeline? To me, one is rational, the other is wishful thinking. Just my angle on it.


----------



## Trek Ace (Jul 8, 2001)

I put the 1/350th original _Enterprise_ kit in the 'rational' category.


----------



## publiusr (Jul 27, 2006)

I was hoping to make a JJ/refit hybrid myself--oh well. Something to think about. Wasn't the JJprise shaped blu-ray/DVD holder about 1/1000? That means that someone has molds to something that is not only a model, but something that can open up. I would hope that some of the pro-Round 2 people here with better connections than what I have, could try to track down who has the molds, then approach Burger King.

I think that a premium, with batteries, sound chip,fiber optic wheel, etc could go where the DVD went could be offered to BK, with Round 2 just working the quality control angle, and approach it as a premium. If revell has the actual kit license, and Playmates has the big toy, then couldn't the DVD holder be marketed as a **premium** for the next movie?

I want to see somebody re-pop the old Electronic Enterprise with no attachment points as a Phase II, with the old 1/537 refit coming back at some point.


----------



## falcondesigns (Oct 30, 2002)

Kinda in the works allready.


----------



## James Tiberius (Oct 23, 2007)

I'd like to get a JJprise for less than 2000 dollars. But thats just me.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

falcondesigns said:


> Kinda in the works allready.


That looks more like an elecrtonic toy to me.:tongue:


----------



## BlackbirdCD (Oct 31, 2003)

James Tiberius said:


> I'd like to get a JJprise for less than 2000 dollars. But thats just me.


Not just you. By the time you end up paying for this beast you could get a reasonably priced, gently used Volkswagen. 

Frak that


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

publiusr said:


> Wasn't the JJprise shaped blu-ray/DVD holder about 1/1000?


I went about getting this and it is 10 7/8 inches long, it's 1:2625 scale if we go with the 2379 foot length. Or 1:1324 scale if we go with the original 1200 foot length.


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

charonjr said:


> I went about getting this and it is 10 7/8 inches long, it's 1:2625 scale if we go with the 2379 foot length. Or 1:1324 scale if we go with the original 1200 foot length.


Anybody got a pic of this thing.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

charonjr said:


> Or 1:1324 scale if we go with the original 1200 foot length.


That would put it pretty dang close to the scale of the AMT E-C, D and E kits.


----------



## WarpCore Breach (Apr 27, 2005)

I have one of the '09 _Enterprise_ holding the Blu-ray disc set.

I don't currently have any pics of it, but I don't have a 1/1400 TOS E to compare it to - never got around to getting one of those. I'll get some pics of that soon, though.


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

ClubTepes said:


> Anybody got a pic of this thing.


Here's mine, posed with the PL 1:1000 Enterprise.


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

AMT 1/1400s most yuppers, IrishTrek!


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

Kenlee,

(off topic) Reluctant Stowaway still available? pm or email....thanks!


----------



## ClubTepes (Jul 31, 2002)

kenlee said:


> Here's mine, posed with the PL 1:1000 Enterprise.


OMG!

I can't believe I haven't seen this.
Looking online, it seems as though its no longer available.
Is that true?
How much was it?
When was it available?


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

This was a Target Exclusive and is no longer available,...except of course on Evilbay!


----------



## Marco Scheloske (May 16, 2000)

ClubTepes said:


> OMG!
> How much was it?


In Germany it was about 20,- Euro (26,- US-$), including two DVDs.


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

gotta hand it to paramount, when it comes to clever packaging, the target enterprise dvd case was a stroke of genius. (and only cost a couple of bucks more than the regular dvd set.)


----------



## James Tiberius (Oct 23, 2007)

Glad I have one gracing my DVD shelf.


----------



## modelsj (May 12, 2004)

The fact that R2 just got bought out might explain the demise.


----------



## fire91bird (Feb 3, 2008)

modelsj said:


> The fact that R2 just got bought out might explain the demise.


If you're talking about the Tomy deal that's for RC2. Is Round 2 still owned by them?


----------



## modelsj (May 12, 2004)

oohh, that's right! whew!


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

fire91bird said:


> If you're talking about the Tomy deal that's for RC2. Is Round 2 still owned by them?


I could be wrong, but as I understand it RC2 and Round 2 are, and always have been, two separate companies, and Round 2 licensed the rights to produce the MPC/AMT/Polar Lights reissues. If that's the case, it remains to be seen whether Tomy will honor the existing licenses or if new arrangements will have to be made.


----------



## derric1968 (Jun 13, 2003)

You're right, Zombie. RC2 and Round2 have always been two separate companies linked only by the licensing of those three brands.

I'm no expert, but as I understand it, licenses always have an expiration date built in. When that date arrives, the terms are either renegotiated for a new period of time, or the businesses part ways. I believe that when one company buys another company or merges with another company, the new owner/company honors the terms of the licensing arrangements of the old company until that expiration date arrives.

So, there will likely be no short term effects for Round2. However, it will be interesting to see what happens when the current RC2 license expires. As I said in another thread, all of the entertainment properties that Round2 currently licenses (Star Trek, Marvel, '66 Batman TV, etc.) are still theirs to keep, regardless of what happens with Tomy/RC2. 

So, even if they lose the brand licenses, they could create their own model kit brand and continue to do business, without the AMT/MPC/Polar Lights brands and tools. Of course, there's also the scenario where Tomy/RC2 sells the brands and tools to Round2. Only time will tell.


----------



## charonjr (Mar 27, 2000)

ClubTepes said:


> OMG!
> 
> I can't believe I haven't seen this.
> Looking online, it seems as though its no longer available.
> ...



I found mine last month through Amazon.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Anyone still interested in the limited edition Target exclusive can find them on Amazon.com under Star Trek 2 disc limited edition with Enterprise packaging.
at around $39.00 bucks.


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

My friend just got his in the mail, and although I don't care for the design myself, this DVD holder is pretty neat.


----------

